# Best bedding for odour control?



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi, this has probably been asked before, looked over the last few pages and couldn't see anything so thought i'd post anyway!

Our hamsters are currently in the living room until OH clears out his study to make room and so i am very conscious of the smell, as if people come over this is the room they tend to go in - i don't want people thinking our house smells of pee or that we aren't looking after hamsters properly.

We currently use PAH lemon scented shavings, hamsters seem to be ok with it but it isn't very good at controlling the smell of urine and after 2 days - 3 days max it really needs a good clean out. I currently only clean it out completely every week (the dreaded friday evening activity) and scoop out/refill certain areas during the week but this is a pain to do. 

Is there any bedding that helps eliminate odours so that a once weekly clean out would be enough? I read some reviews for Carefresh that seem very positive but lots of complaints about smal bag size and expense! 

All suggestions welcome! Thanks.


----------



## Kuroku (Oct 21, 2008)

Scented shavings are very irritating to a tiny animal's sensitive respiritory tract and should never be used. Why [email protected] sell these I have no idea! :mad5:

Anyway... Carefresh is good for keeping odour down. I have used it in the past but I can only get it at [email protected] which is a pain for me to get to.

Megazorb is also good, it's similar as in made of paper pulp. I found it really good for controlling smells, even for ferret and rat waste (I use it as litter substrate as well). Megazorb can usually be bought from places that sell horse bedding.


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

I have not noticed any problems with the scented stuff since we've had it but i have heard a lot of similar things about it being bad so we intend to ditch the scented shavings and opt for something else during our next PAH trip (which will no doubt end up costing a fortune, so many cute little hamster things - and then i worry the cat will feel left out so end up spending on her too... it's a nightmare!)


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

DEFINATLY CAREFRESH!  its amazing!!!!


----------



## lainee (Mar 9, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> DEFINATLY CAREFRESH!  its amazing!!!!


if you use carefresh in the rats cage do you use something else in the litter tray?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I've always found carefresh to be very expensive  On ebay you cage get huge bales of recycled shredded carboard stuff (Which is basically the same as carefresh) which lasts ages and it much cheaper but just as good.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah i agree, carefresh is overpriced in my opinion.

I just use bog standard wood shavings and we've never had a problem with that room smelling of pee


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I use wood shavings too with the rats and it only gets smelly after 4-5 days (Well there are 4 in there). I also put down newspaper underneath.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Your lucky! Our room does start to smell quite quickly as we have to have the door shut all day so that the cat can't get in and don't like to open windows that often incase it's too drafty for the hamsters as it isn't a naturally warm room so I guess it might just need more fresh air getting to it. We also have two hamsters in there so I guess twice the amount of pee to smell … either way, I just want to make sure that the room and more importantly the hamsters are as clean as possible.

I might try the newspaper underneath when I clean out Friday, if anything I suppose it might make it a bit warmer for them - my cat loves sleeping on newspaper for that reason.

EDIT: I just read this whilst researching the topic on tinterweb: "The cage should be cleaned out at least twice a week. Do not use newspaper to line the cage as this can be chewed and can poison the hamster". Perhaps I won't be using newspaper after all!

Good tip about the stuff on ebay too, carefresh did seem to be more expensive than what I would like to pay - will have to have a good hunt round everywhere and see what I can find.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Carefresh seems more expensive than anything  I've always used woodshavings, no smell. Although since having a girl ham (I'm more a boy ham person, because females smell more), I really do notice a smell occasionally, so she gets cleaned out twice a week compared to the boys once a week.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

although carefresh looks like a small packet...its actaully compressed into 16 literes or something... i love it


----------



## lainee (Mar 9, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I've always found carefresh to be very expensive  On ebay you cage get huge bales of recycled shredded carboard stuff (Which is basically the same as carefresh) which lasts ages and it much cheaper but just as good.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


can you give me info on the bedding off ebay please :thumbup:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Attempting to find it now... Also looking at others such as Ecobale and Megazorb. f you sertach shredded carboard bedding in google you should be able to find it 

Peace
Akai-Chan

[EDIT] This is the one I use. I used to put an order of 10 in with the animal sanctuary I worked at so each bale was only 3.99 (They ordered huge amounts) and it would last for months, and my girls didn't stink atall for at least 6 days. I highly recommend it


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to use carefresh for my rabbits. I now use a very soft paper based cat litter made my pettex. Its about £9-10 for a huge sack of it, and it almost indentical.

I now use the megazorb as someone else suggested, as this is great not only for odours and absorption, but its also great if they are sensitive to dust or have respiratory problems. I buy a bale on online for about £15 including P&P and that lasts ages.


----------

